# Moving soon



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi there,

A friend of mine has his own bussiness out in Dubai and after going to stay with them a few times he has now offered me a job working with him. Im a realistic kinda person so we have been over all the ins and outs and numbers quite a lot. at the minute the offer he has made is a studio appartment probally in the al barsha area fully paid for. some kind of rental vehicle paid for, and 4000dhms a month. He said the dhms would obviously go up over time but hes asked me to have a good think before i commit. Do you think 4k is livable off after vehicle and housing?

just wandered if you could advise me going on your experiences as it will be a big jump for me.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's do-able certainly. As all your bills are paid it'll be cool. Not Vu every night mind you.....


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Im 99% decided that i will be heading your way by the end of the month, I dont particually plan on going mad partying just the odd night out a month, kinda reason im thinking of moving is to get away from the work all week party all weekend and have nothing to show for it rut that im stuck in lol!

just out of interest roughly what would the bills roughly be around for a studio with just me in it? almost certain i wont have to pay them but just incase anything changes?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Barbarian said:


> Im 99% decided that i will be heading your way by the end of the month, I dont particually plan on going mad partying just the odd night out a month, kinda reason im thinking of moving is to get away from the work all week party all weekend and have nothing to show for it rut that im stuck in lol!
> 
> just out of interest roughly what would the bills roughly be around for a studio with just me in it? almost certain i wont have to pay them but just incase anything changes?


300/month should be just fine. depends on whether you want aircon on 24/7. Try to get a furnished apartment that will include all bilss and internet!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As Andy Capp says it is do-able if your rent, bills & transport are paid for, but AED 4,000 a month is not a lot. At current exchange rates it is just £670 per month.

For a studio your utilities (water/elec via DEWA) should be no more than AED 200 a month. To full up a small/med car should cost around Dhs 55 a time. I presume your firned will sort out all the proper paperwork for visas. What about providing medical insurance?

You can live on it, but you won't be able to go out much or save. I suggest you need to compare to your current income in the UK. You haven't mentioned the type of business, although I am guessing there is some sort of commission element to the income. The more we know the better we are able to advise on whether it's a good plan. 

-


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice so far!

Basically he has a kitchen fitting business and he has just managed to get a contract to maintain around 350 appartments, basically he wants me to come over because the kitchens he sell are his big money earner. and with the mantainance contract he hasnt got time to do any, so im coming over to take care of the maintainance side for him. 

The way I'm looking at it is, back in England I have a steady job that brings in around 1100gbp a month have no house (live with parents) and no car (just a company vehicle that im not supposed to use out of work) I understand that what id be making in dubai isnt as much as back home, but the plan is that once the kitchens start coming back in then after around 3 months he can look into putting my money up.

I know its just a plan an there is every chance of it not working out, but at the minute the way im looking at it is, if i come over and it goes wrong after 6 months i always have someone back home. where as if i stay then granted ill still be in my steady job but i dont want to end up thinking "i wish i had done that etc."

Only being 22 to me it seems like the chance of a lifetime, but obviously im keeping realistic and we have been through the numbers and the details several times. Just wandered what others would do in this situation.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

The Barbarian said:


> Thanks for the advice so far!
> 
> Basically he has a kitchen fitting business and he has just managed to get a contract to maintain around 350 appartments, basically he wants me to come over because the kitchens he sell are his big money earner. and with the mantainance contract he hasnt got time to do any, so im coming over to take care of the maintainance side for him.
> 
> ...


Mate... look at it this way... If things mess up over here and you have to go back will you be able to get another steady job easily?

You will be able to live on AED 4,000 no problem but it won't be a luxurious lifestyle as such!

For me I think even if you're taking a salary cut etc but it is still worth the experience and like you say you don't want to regret not taking this opportunity! Plus you never know... maybe you'll get more out of it than you think!


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

The Barbarian said:


> I know its just a plan an there is every chance of it not working out, but at the minute the way im looking at it is, if i come over and it goes wrong after 6 months i always have someone back home. where as if i stay then granted ill still be in my steady job but i dont want to end up thinking "i wish i had done that etc."
> 
> Only being 22 to me it seems like the chance of a lifetime, but obviously im keeping realistic and we have been through the numbers and the details several times. Just wandered what others would do in this situation.


Hi mate,

I'm in a very similar situation to you, apart from I'll be in Abu Dhabi (not Dubai) where it is slightly more expensive, but my salary will be slightly higher.

Anyway - I would say go for it. You're 22, it's an experience. If it goes wrong, you have the luxury of coming back to the UK, back in with your parents and finding another job.

I have always been told "It's a beautiful place to be broke". The sun will always shine for you, and there will always be a beach that you can sit on... always selling water for you to drink.

So weigh it up, you won't be on jet-skis every evening and eating at 5* hotels each night... but you'll be enjoying your life


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

well im a highly qualified electrician (know it dont really get you anywhere in dubai) so back home shouldnt be a problem on the job front.

I have looked at it and devised a get out plan, im not intending on getting any loans or buy anything that ties me down. If all doesent work at my appartment i can stay at my friend who is employing mes appartment till i sort myself out and failing that i have always got my home back in england, maybe if it ws for a big company id have some more reservations because if i lost my job out be out on my ear end of. But because its for a really good friend and i have asked for certain reassurances with regards things going wrong.

In the end the way i see it in a years time i could be back in england doing what i have always done after things didnt work out. or, i could be in dubai earning a decent wedge and living the high life, i suppose no one got anywhere in life without taking a risk (even though i suppose this is a well thought about calculated risk lol)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know it's slightly off topic, but how highly qualified can a 22 year old electrician be in the UK. As a sparks in the UK, I would have thought you would have been on more than £1100 per month. 

As others have said, what have you got to lose. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Life is too short to have "what ifs"


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

That would be because I am just over a month into my 3 month probation at my new company here. Once the probation is up my wages go up! when 87 people applied for the job I got within the space of 3 hours then I must have something better than all the others. The last company i was at i was getting 130 a day on good days but in the current financial state you struggle to get half now as there is always another 500 people who will do your job for less.


Anyway back to the subject at hand, I dont particually plan on living the high life initially the odd meal out here and there and ill be happy, for the first 3-5 months I really just want to get my head down with this job because the more contracts that i can get signed and regular work in, will obviously get me a bigger rise in time, My mates a genuine lad, hes got confidence in me to leave half his business in my hands so he must think its possible. 

Just another quick question aswell, With regards medical insurance, Is it best to arrange a policy once in Dubai or to arrange an international policy beforehand?

Thanks for all the constructive help so far!! Starting to make my decision seem a lot easier,


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It wasn't a dig at you, it's just I come from an electrical contracting background.

With regards to medical insurance, check to see what is covered with the medical insurance your friend will probably arrange first, see how comprehensive it is.

Mine is through my UK bank, but I would suggest if you do take out your own, it should be an international one. As with all insurances, check the small print and exclusions carefully


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry ogri, just read back what I wrote, didnt mean it to sound so snappy.

After what you put i just realised that I upgraded my bank account last year when I came over to Dubai because then it gave me international travel insurance, ill have to check the small print on that to see if its only restricted to holidays or wether it does cover me for the long term.

Just wandering, how long did it take you to learn your way around on the roads etc.? basically I will be coming over for the end of the month (touch wood) but mid aug my mate will be flying home for 2 weeks so ill be left to myself to do the work. From what i can see from the map i have looked at and from my time over there before, everything seems to be off 3 main roads? is that right?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your international travel insurance will not cover you if you are living here.

You can arrange international medical insurance here and as UK providers really only do UK contracts you should speak to a professional broker here (such as me!)about any cover you need.

At age 22, basic cover will start at around £22pm.

-


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Your international travel insurance will not cover you if you are living here.
> 
> You can arrange international medical insurance here and as UK providers really only do UK contracts you should speak to a professional broker here (such as me!)about any cover you need.
> 
> ...


Ok, cheers for the info Elphaba, Ill definately be in touch once all the major plans are in place. Does that cover you for just accidents and emergencys or is it for general health?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Barbarian said:


> Ok, cheers for the info Elphaba, Ill definately be in touch once all the major plans are in place. Does that cover you for just accidents and emergencys or is it for general health?



The plan would cover you for basic medical issues only, but that would include inpatient and all treatment following accidents. I tend not to receommend such simple plans as they are very restrictive, but for £70 per month you can obtain a plan that includes GP visits, outpatient and daycare treatments. Still pretty cheap as you are young and less likely to require medical treatment than older folk. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The plan would cover you for basic medical issues only, but that would include inpatient and all treatment following accidents. I tend not to receommend such simple plans as they are very restrictive, but for £70 per month you can obtain a plan that includes GP visits, outpatient and daycare treatments. Still pretty cheap as you are young and less likely to require medical treatment than older folk.
> 
> -


I'd hate to think how much they'd charge me......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I'd hate to think how much they'd charge me......


Starts at around £84 - 99 per month 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not as bad as I'd have thought - maybe one of these days a certain chap will call me and we can move something along HINT BLOODY HINT!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Not as bad as I'd have thought - maybe one of these days a certain chap will call me and we can move something along HINT BLOODY HINT!!!!!



I have reminded him. 

-


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

YOu can do this if you dont plan on going out every night. Alcohol and going out is expensive and you probably wont be able to save much. It depends if you are happy staying at home many evenings.... and dont forget that making friends out here is not that easy!

Having said that I also took the plunge 7 months back and although I am earning less than back home I am a happier person. I am hoping to get a better job soon but in the meantime trying to make the most of a reduced budget.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> YOu can do this if you dont plan on going out every night. Alcohol and going out is expensive and you probably wont be able to save much. It depends if you are happy staying at home many evenings.... and dont forget that making friends out here is not that easy!
> 
> Having said that I also took the plunge 7 months back and although I am earning less than back home I am a happier person. I am hoping to get a better job soon but in the meantime trying to make the most of a reduced budget.
> 
> Good luck!!!!


To be honest thats partly the reason for me moving over, do get away from the partying etc back home and do more things with my life than work all week and drink all weekend!! also i know 3 or 4 people living out there and plan to join the rugger team my mate plays for so shouldnt be gettin too lonely. My friend must be desperate because he has just upped the offer, now to break the news to my current employer!! ( just had 6 weeks off after an operation!!)

Thanks for all the helpfull comments!


----------



## happyjay (Aug 10, 2009)

*Health Insurance*



Elphaba said:


> Starts at around £84 - 99 per month
> 
> -


Hi

Just new to the site and about to get my residency. Can you recommend any insurers or do am I best to go online and start the search for providers and quotes?


----------

